# The True, the Good, and the Beautiful



## RamistThomist (Oct 24, 2007)

Someone called these "three great transcendentals." This sort of parallels John Frame's Triad, though I did not get this from Frame. 

We see these illustrated in Christian denominations.

Presbyterians: We are concerned with *TRUTH*. We are okay on goodness, but severely lack beauty.
Baptists: "Be good!" 
Anglicans: Beauty. There churches are beautiful. Truth? Well, back to beauty.

I got this idea (the above illustration was from RC Sproul) from a number of differing theologians. I am trying to explore it out.


----------



## Davidius (Oct 24, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> Someone called these "three great transcendentals." This sort of parallels John Frame's Triad, though I did not get this from Frame.
> 
> We see these illustrated in Christian denominations.
> 
> ...



I'm interested in just knowing what beauty is!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 24, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> > Someone called these "three great transcendentals." This sort of parallels John Frame's Triad, though I did not get this from Frame.
> ...





Beauty is defined (by me) this way. Does it make you want to look again?

If a plain woman walks into a room, people look up to see who interrupted their conversation, if a beautiful woman walks into a room people (men and women) do a "double take". 

A stroll though the local evangelical mega-church might give you pause because of its vastness. A trip to an Anglican "big-steeple" church can end up taking all day. 

A Monet ( or any other impressionist ****) will hold your attention (if at all) for a few moments only. Art museums do not stay open long enough to fully *see* a picture by an old master.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 24, 2007)

Peter Kreeft - The Good, the True and the Beautiful

CS Lewis on Three Great Transcendentals. I disagree with Kreeft's Thomism, but he is a dynamic speaker and Lewis scholar. 

(Incidentally, in this lecture, he calls pop-psychology "spiritual [email protected]"


----------

